# Is this where I complain about SilentFX?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Should I do this here or in the A/V forum?

Man, that stuff sucks. Are you supposed to be cutting this with a grinder?

Why would you ever use this instead of two sheets with glue in between?

Crappiest rocking day ever.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

???????

They do different things.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm incredulous that this stuff could provide any better soundproofing than two sheets of half inch with acoustic glue in between.

My grinder question also stands.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

incredulous.

Man, that's a big word.

Other than that, can't help.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> incredulous.
> 
> Man, that's a big word.
> 
> Other than that, can't help.


He's been to the Westminster Dog Show.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> He's been to the Westminster Dog Show.....


:w00t::w00t:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robie said:


> He's been to the Westminster Dog Show.....


Yeah, but he showed up with his cat. :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> He's been to the Westminster Dog Show.....


Ya I hear that's what everyone was over the whinny arse beagle winning best of show. :laughing:

Guess exposure to the fancy people does rub off and stick like chit to a concrete block wall.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Score the **** out of both sides and give it a good whack to snap it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Circular saw for straight cuts and drill- jig saw for holes. That's what we used on that other brand that had that metal sheet in the center. The name is escaping me at the moment. 

It is very slow hanging.........be patient. Good luck


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Today I got there and there was, no lie, a five man caucus happening in the room I was supposed to be working in. Like some perverse jury, they turned and announced their decision to add ANOTHER LAYER of the SilentFX to the wall, having not been satisfied with the performance thus far. They are insistent that it be more quiet rock instead of just regular rock.

So now instead of doing the two sheets of half inch like normal people, I hang two layers of this god awful stuff.

I tell you what, I earned it this week, man. That second layer honked. Of course I had cherry picked the best pattern for the first layer, so in order to stagger the seams I had to do this awful half row at the bottom, which mean my factory edges were all out of whack.

You know what, it's Friday night, why am I talking to you guys about drywall? There's probably some local circuit dog show I can attend.


----------

